# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  ICOM IC-V82-T เครื่องใหม่ มีทะเบียน ของแท้จาก ยีซีมอน (แรงถึง 7W รองรับ D-STAR )

## Import

*ICOM IC-V82-T* เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% มีทะเบียนนำไปจดได้ ของแท้จาก ยีซีมอน กำลังส่งเดิมๆว่ากันว่า.. แรงถึง 7 วัตต์ และรองรับระบบ DIGITAL หรือที่เรียกกันสั้นๆว่า D-STAR เมื่อนำ UT-118 ออฟชั่น DIGITAL BOARD สำหรับเครื่อง ICOM มาใส่ก็จะทำให้เครื่อง IC-V82-T ของท่านสามารถรับและส่งระบบดิจิทัลได้  สินค้ามีจำนวนจำกัดนะครับ !!

*ย้ำกันอีกที!!* สินค้าที่นำมาจำหน่ายเป็นของแท้และใหม่จากยีซีมอน หลายท่านอาจจะสงสัยว่า รุ่นนี้ขาดตลาดไม่มีจำหน่ายไปหลายปีแล้ว แล้วที่นำมาจำหน่ายเอามาจากไหน จะเป็นของแท้ชัวร์หรือเปล่า? ขอตอบตอบว่า แท้และใหม่ 100% จริงๆครับ มีสติ๊กเกอร์ GSR ของบริษัท ยีซีมอน เรดิโอ จำกัด ส่วนแบตเดิมไม่มีนะครับเพราะเสื่อมไปหมดแล้วแต่ผมหาแบตใหม่คุณภาพดีทดแทนใส่ไปให้ครับ

*** เครื่องรุ่นนี้ที่ขายในท้องตลาด ปัจจุบันมีแต่สินค้าปลอมเยอะมาก ซึ่งเครื่องปลอมจะไม่สามารถใส่ DIGITAL BOARD เพื่อใช้งานในระบบ D-STAR ได้นะครับ


*รูปภาพจริง สินค้าของผมที่จำหน่าย* รุ่นนี้ของใหม่ 100% หายากแล้วครับ อย่าช้าก่อนสินค้าจะหมด



*รูปแทนมุมต่างๆจากเว็บไซต์*



*ราคา :* 6,950 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ 150 บาท

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 


ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK351700212TH  วันที่ 02/12/56 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)
ส่งคุณ มานัด (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489340437TH  วันที่ 17/02/57
ส่งคุณ ประเสริฐ (กำแพงเพชร) EMS = EK489931505TH  วันที่ 07/03/57 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)
ส่งคุณ มงคล (สามเสนใน) EMS = EL551834855TH  วันที่ 17/09/57
ส่งคุณ มงคล (สามเสนใน) EMS = EL313773792TH  วันที่ 20/09/57
ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EN340627644TH  วันที่ 09/06/58 (เครื่อง+server)
ส่งคุณ ดนุพล (พาน) EMS = EN506788837TH  วันที่ 18/08/58 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง) 


*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พิมล (สิชล) EMS = EK351700212TH  วันที่ 02/12/56 (ชุดแท่นชาจร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มานัด (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489340437TH  วันที่ 17/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มงคล (สามเสนใน) EMS = EL551834855TH  วันที่ 17/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ มงคล (สามเสนใน) EMS = EL313773792TH  วันที่ 20/09/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ศุภณัฐ (เพ) EMS = EN340627644TH  วันที่ 09/06/58 (เครื่อง+server)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ดนุพล (พาน) EMS = EN506788837TH  วันที่ 18/08/58 (เครื่อง+แบตสำรอง)

----------

